# Froschbiss und Seekanne Tannenwedel gehen ein



## patty4 (24. Aug. 2007)

Hallo!

Zurück aus dem Urlaub muss ich sehen, dass bei mir __ Froschbiss und __ Seekanne fast nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Und die Tannenwedel gehen wohl auch ein.

Die sollten doch eigentlich wuchern ? 

Brauchen die bestimmte Wasserwerte ? (ich habe einen pH >8 und eine KH < 4...)

Oder liegts an den Blattläusen, __ Seerosenzünsler und __ Schnecken ?

Andere Pflanzen wie Salvinia natans , Wasserhyazinthe, __ Wasserpest aber auch Vergissmeinnicht, __ Pfennigkraut und __ Gauklerblumen haben sich gut verbreitet in den 6 Wochen, seit der Teich befüllt ist.

Gepflanzt habe ich (außer Schwimmpflanzen) in Sand/Lehmsubstrat, dass den anderen Pflanzen sehr gut gefällt. Das Wasser ist übrigens inzwischen glasklar..... 

Woran liegts also ? Ideen ?

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Eugen (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Froschbiss und  Seekanne Tannenwedel gehen ein*

Hi Patricia,

alle drei lieben einen schlammigen Untergrund, dann werden sie auch "wuchern".
Der Froschbiss gedeiht in kalkarmen Wasser auch besser.
Bei mir geht er auch immer ein.   Ich versuch es trotzdem immer wieder.
Bei der __ Krebsschere hats auch erst nach Jahren geklappt.
Der Tannenwedel fängt jetzt wohl überall zum Vertrocknen an.
Der kommt aber nächstes Jahr wieder, keine Bange.
Auch für die Seekanne ist die Hoch-zeit vorbei. (obwohl,bei mir blüht sie noch  )
Aber auch die ist zäh und wird nächstes Jahr wieder austreiben.
Und dann haste bestimmt auch schon Mulm (Schlamm)  
Don`t panic !
Wenn alle Stricke reissen, ich hab genug davon.
Kann leicht was abgeben, war eh schon lang nimmer in "unserer" Landeshauptstadt.


----------



## Silke (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Froschbiss und  Seekanne Tannenwedel gehen ein*

Hallo,
ich hab ca. die gleichen WW wie du, aber bei mir wachsen Tannenwedel und Froschbiß sehr gut - auch ohne Schlamm. Die Seekanne wuchert auch wie wild. Vielleicht haben sie sich erstmal unterirdisch vermehrt? Könnte gut sein, daß sie sich im nächsten Jahr wuchsfreudiger zeigen.
Einige Pflanzen ziehen jetzt auch schon ein und bereiten sich auf die Winterruhe vor...


----------



## patty4 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Froschbiss und  Seekanne Tannenwedel gehen ein*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Patricia,
> 
> alle drei lieben einen schlammigen Untergrund, dann werden sie auch "wuchern".



Hallo Eugen!

Hätte ich den Froschbiss denn einpflanzen müssen ? Ich dachte der treibt nur oben drauf ???? 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Froschbiss gedeiht in kalkarmen Wasser auch besser.



Mein Wasser hat eigentlich eine ziemlich niedrige kh und GH - ist das nicht das gleiche, wie kalkarm ? 

Die Krebsscheren haben sich bei mir wieder sehr gut erholt.... nachdem sie nach der Lieferung aussahen wie 3 Wochen alter Kopfsalat....

Na, immerhin hat mich die Seekanne mit einer einzelnen Blüte erfreut.... besser als nichts.



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Stricke reissen, ich hab genug davon.
> Kann leicht was abgeben, war eh schon lang nimmer in "unserer" Landeshauptstadt.



Danke für das Angebot - komme bei Bedarf darauf zurück  . Und kannst gerne mal zum "Teich-Watching" vorbeikommen - falls Du mal in der Gegend bist...

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## patty4 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Froschbiss und  Seekanne Tannenwedel gehen ein*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben sie sich erstmal unterirdisch vermehrt ?



Ja, Silke, das ist gut möglich.

ich habe bei einigen Pflanzen, die ich gepflanzt habe ein wahnsinniges Wurzelwachstum ( förmlich Ein Wuchern) bemerkt - ohne, dass sich an den Blättern viel getan hätte.

Ein Teich braucht wohl einfach Geduld....:beeten: 

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------

